# Bulbophyllum putidum Question



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

I have noticed that my B. Putidum pseudo bulbs have been shriveling. Humidity is at 80% and I mist twice daily.... 
Is that it is in too much light? The new growth is growing roots...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Do you have any pictures? Slight shriveling isn't necessarily a bad thing. If it's extremely shriveled, dropping leaves, losing roots, you may have a problem. If it's continuing to grow, you should be ok. Too much light will be indicated by yellower (lighter green) leaves than the older growths.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Give it time. If the new growths are growing roots and look plump you're fine. Older bulbophyllum pseudo bulbs are often shriveled


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

No pictures yet but I can get them in a few days. 
Yes the new bulb is shooting a couple of roots out 
Its leaf is much darker than the other and the bulb is smaller... I'm assuming it's still growing. 
I water with orchid grow 1tbs per gallon
Its a non-urea nitrogen dominant 
Fertilizer made specifically for orchids


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

should be fine


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Awesome thank you frog party

Can I use this fertilizer in the presence of my darts? 
I don't plan to spray them with it of course, but water around the plants base with it. 

Since its orchid recommended and does not contain urea, is this safe? 


Thank you


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I wouldn't. Frog poop makes great fertilizer!


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

I'm mainly wanting to use it in the new viv as a spot plant per plant treatment to encourage growth 

It's endorsed by the American orchid society if that makes a difference


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

In a frog tank I wouldnt use any fertilizer. In a plant only tank I like to use Botanicare Pure Blend Pro. The only ferts I'd use in a frog tank would be a little nutricote tucked into the moss around plant roots


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

The issue with using fertilizer in a viv isn't the type or the quality. Darts and any amphibians for that matter are extremely sensitive to substances in their environment since they breathe through their skin. The compounds within these fertilizers are fine for plants, but you wouldn't want to mix up a cup of fertilizer to drink. 

I know that's a very generalized and silly analogy. If you REALLY want to fertilize, use something organic like worm tea, but the plants will do fine with the free fertilizer provided by your frogs.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

I understand the concept of not introducing artificial fetikizers to the vivarium due to the sensitive nature of its later inhabitants , but what I'm asking is if it is safe to use in small amounts NOW while there are no frogs present?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sure. I wouldnt worry about it


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

What about residual fetikizer left ? Could this be potentially problematic? 

I have a false bottom so anything that gets washed "down the drain" STAYS down the drain.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

anyone else?


----------

